
Goodbye, iTunes - chmaynard
I recently installed a beta of macOS Catalina to try out the new Music app that will replace iTunes. I was disappointed to find out that (1) the installer had removed the iTunes app from the Applications folder, and (2) the new UI was considerably different with some key iTunes features removed or gratuitously altered. I guess it&#x27;s time to look for a replacement. Sad.
======
aosaigh
What exactly were you expecting? 1) You said it yourself, it's a replacement.
2) See 1.

------
nzeribe
iTunes actually hasn't been nice to use since about 2004.

------
olegious
Thank God- can't stand that bloated mess of a product.

